# Use of Moss



## pannaking22 (Jan 12, 2013)

I have seen a bunch of different kinds of moss at Michael's craft store, but would these be safe for use in a tarantula enclosure? I don't know if they treat them with any chemicals beforehand or if there are any mosses that are bad for tarantulas.


----------



## macbaffo (Jan 12, 2013)

*R: Use of Moss*

If you have doubts don't use it.


----------



## philge (Jan 12, 2013)

A lot of moss that is sold in the craft store is dyed in order to keep it looking bright and green. I haven't used this moss with Ts or any other live animal, but the dye does run when it gets wet. I would just avoid this stuff in general. Why would you pay for moss anyway? Go on a nice stroll through the woods and find your own free moss.


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 12, 2013)

Good to know, I'm going to avoid using that then. I'll have to see if I can find any nice mosses once it warms up a bit.


----------



## stewstew8282 (Jan 13, 2013)

go to a pet store and grab some ( no moss out here it the las vegas desert lol)


----------



## batterybound (Jan 20, 2013)

Better than the pet store, just go to a hardware store's garden section. Always really cheap bags of moss there; it's good for plant pots too


----------



## toast4nat (Feb 17, 2013)

I bought a bag of various mosses from Hobby Lobby and am using it in my P. irminia enclosure with no ill effects


----------

